# Potency of Buds



## Alistair (Oct 23, 2008)

Has anyone ever noticed that some buds of a particular strain just barely dry, maybe only 3-4 days, and they're ready to smoke and are potent?  But on the other hand, there are other strains that dry for a week or better, and when you smoke them they give a buzz but they don't quite do the trick?  You wait a few more weeks and then smoke it, and then it's good quality.  It seems like some buds don't need a proper cure in order to be potent, but others need a proper cure before you get a proper buzz.  Has anyone else experienced this before?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, my pure landrace red hair skunk I had could be smoked 3 daze dry and you'd be hella stoned stupid off a hit but I've smoked some verry verry verry dried nameless "white" strain and at the best have it piss me off cuz it gave me a low to mid appreciable buzz. Dig what I'm sayin? But, yeah, it's all in the genetics, friend. Keeper Green!


----------



## Alistair (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually, that's not exactly what I was talking about.  I'm talking about buds that don't do much at first,but after a few more weeks cure they're good quality.


----------



## massproducer (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sorry but there is no such thing as a " Pure landrace skunk", skunk is a subset of domesticated marijuana strains, it is something that was breed, using landrace plants.  If you understand what landrace means then you will understand that it is kind of silly to say that you have a landrace skunk.  Landrace plants grow naturally in a given area and as such are labelled as such, for example, Thai, Mexican sativa, Landrace Afghani and many others, but there are no landrace skunks.  The purist Skunk is skunk #1, which is not even close to being a landrace.

Please explain to me why you are calling skunk red hair, which Nirvana sells, a Landrace????


----------



## jmathews (Oct 23, 2008)

May have to do with the size of the buds. Maybe that the smaller buds cure a little faster than the larger ones. I dont know just a thought


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Oct 28, 2008)

Good question. I've noticed the same with the 6 plants i have now in the "curing" stage. I'm thinking Alistair is asking, do some strains need more time or age to reach full potency?? I;m too new at this to really answer. Storing and keeping in a mason jar, sealed, dryed, dark place, will the bud grow stronger with time? Or once dryed/cured, u got what u got? Thanks guys, great site!


----------



## andy52 (Oct 28, 2008)

i too have noticed that on the last sativa dom plants i harvested.fair buzz to start with and after a week or so of cure it is kick arse.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Oct 28, 2008)

The thread below under similer threads(harvest potency) answers ALOT on this-I knew the answer was probly on here somewhere! Peace


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 28, 2008)

*Some people like to show off mass. right? I say, grow what strain you've got and we will appreciate it for what it is. No need to lie about it.*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2008)

i have an ALIEN x PREDATOR that i bred with that thing from the ABYSS.. flowers in 4-5 days , gets you high but sometimes tries to kill you


----------



## stoneylove (Oct 29, 2008)

I had the same problem. But I crossed it with some julia roberts and that sweetened it up.


----------



## Hick (Oct 29, 2008)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> Good question. I've noticed the same with the 6 plants i have now in the "curing" stage. I'm thinking Alistair is asking, do some strains need more time or age to reach full potency?? I;m too new at this to really answer. Storing and keeping in a mason jar, sealed, dryed, dark place, will the bud grow stronger with time? Or once dryed/cured, u got what u got? Thanks guys, great site!



there are some metobolic process's that occur during the cure, that alters/improves the overall quality and potency, "how much" it improves is yet to be determined, or verified. I've heard reports of up to 30% improvement, but I don't think it has been scientifically proven to be that much.


----------



## wakebud77 (Oct 29, 2008)

I had a friend who cured and dryed 2 oz's together for 3 weeks then took half of it and put it in some jars inside of paper bags(kept light out) and put it in his closet for a year took it out everyonce in a while to let some air get to it and the 1 year cured stuff tasted way better. But just like how different strains have different highs, thc content, or colors the curing process can work differently on different strains.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 29, 2008)

no way in hell i could keep pot for a year.....don't have the discipline..but, i have noticed and increase in the over all "punch" of well cured pot..i smoked a good bit of each of my plants, cured and uncured and actually noticed a reasonable difference..


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 29, 2008)

*The way to do this is grow WAYYY too much too smoke, then your forced to long cure it! You still haven't went throught 3 harvests ago weed! Get it? Then you can be like I have some of this, some of this...

I wish I had like 3 full mason jars of each TGA strain, DJ short strain, Serious seeds, joint doctors...

That would be a STASH! :hubba:*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 29, 2008)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> The thread below under similer threads(harvest potency) answers ALOT on this-I knew the answer was probly on here somewhere! Peace


 
good info :aok:


----------

